
GM to launch self-driving Lyft fleet in Austin, Texas - pavel_lishin
http://mashable.com/2016/01/13/gm-lyft-autonomous-car-austin/#OipnQNcY4Sqs
======
cynthiaherald
Wonder how all the Lyft drivers feel about this news

